# Makeup recommendations for a Lavender Dress?



## Belini (Nov 3, 2008)

It's not dark purple but more a lighter purple/lavender colour.
Jewellery will be silver with silver dimonte bangles. Shoes will be a patent cream nude. I dont want to wear purple eyeshadow as I think it may be too purple. The dress is knee length with a V neck and thick straps.
I'm NC42 with black hair and brown eyes and large-ish lips.

TIA!


----------



## Belini (Nov 9, 2008)

bump..

any ideas??


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 9, 2008)

How about pink? Gosh I don't wear pink  often but how about light/medium pink with something like Mulch in the crease?  Sorry I have no pink e/s name suggestions for ya. I own like one pink. Good luck!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it for a daytime or nighttime function? If nighttime I'd say smoky silver. If daytime then go with a matte or satiny light pink/nude look with a thick eyeliner.


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 9, 2008)

I would suggest a beautiful navy and silver smoky eye just to bring in a little extra pizazz with a sheer pink lipcolour and blusher


----------



## Kelly78 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was thinking greys/silvers too - have fun!


----------



## ratmist (Nov 9, 2008)

If silver is a bit too much with the silver jewellery, what about some nice taupes and creams (i.e. neutral), with thick upper-eyeliner plus falsies, with a really pretty pink lip colour?  Usually I just pick to play up my eyes or my lips and go with that.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 10, 2008)

I think a really smokey brown would look great with a lavender dress. Or something Taupey and amazing


----------



## Belini (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, will try out all combinations mentioned above


----------



## highonmac (Nov 16, 2008)

you should try satin taupe in the crease with a some parfait amour or digit on the lid...even sattellite dreams


----------



## alyssadei (Apr 25, 2014)

I would definitely say go with a silver smoky eye with some shine (like a sparkly pink or white) in the inner corner of the eye. Do a nice eyeliner of your choice and mascara.


----------

